# where do you buy parrot food



## warwick (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Im new to this great forum!! just wondered if anyone could tell me where they buy there pretty bird pellets for macaws from? I bought 4 big sacks last time whilst on special offer, now its gone up to £44 a sack from 24 parrot, so if anyone can help thats great, or would you say i can use other pellet diet such as kaytee as it just looks the same and i can buy it in smaller bags.

Many thanks Dee


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a good site for a good Tidymix
Tidy Mix Diets

If you don't mind spending a bit more you can get special bird mixs made specificially for your species of parrot from Rob Harvey's specialist feeds.
Parrot food, bird mixtures, incubators, diets,seeds


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Tidy mix is a lovely mix if only they didn't add peanuts.
I buy mine from my local pet shop who do a lovely mix with lots of nice healthy things in it.


----------



## warwick (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replies! much appreciated


----------



## Sarahnya (Oct 27, 2008)

I buy Tidymix for my lot, it's very good for birds that are good eaters (like my Caiques) but not so good if you have a fussy little so and so as they will be picking out the peanuts and sunflower seeds like there is no tomorrow.

My Grey is naughty like this but I make sure he eats plenty of fresh food which fortunately he likes.


----------

